
Reply.com, A Competitor To Zillow Raises $6M - usablecontent
http://startupmeme.com/2007/04/04/replycom-a-competitor-to-zillow-raises-6m/
======
pg
Maybe this sounds harsh, but I feel like I can tell just from their logo that
they're doomed.

~~~
staunch
Their logo could only be more obnoxious if it said "REPLY!!1" instead of just
"Reply!".

Where's the YC startup that solves the logo/slogan problem with some clever
hack? They're both such a pain and every company goes through creating them.

~~~
zaidf
Ah wouldn't that be one heck of a service:)

I spent an entire month past summer just trying to get the logo right for one
of my earlier startup. It was a lot of fun though: I went to the art districts
around Bombay and hired half a dozen street artists(from beggars to
alcoholics) to make the same sketch followed by a gazillion revisions. The end
product was truly worth it - if only it could be done by a logo design start-
up, lol.

-Zaid

------
mukund
Is reply the right word in here? Request or Seek may have been appropriate. So
they are confused at level 1. Just a curious thought as to why so many
companies get funded just like that but realy valuable type ones struggle to
get noticed.

------
far33d
I used zillow extensively while looking for my current home. This site sucks
in comparison: it's a cheap knockoff without the brand recognition.

